# Best way to Use Reissue Material



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi! I got another question. So I noticed there are very few opportunities to get reissue materials. I am stuck on the flower bouquet quest since I started playing near the end of this event. I have only 6 reissue materials. Is it impossible to get one of each item of a set at a given time because how limited they are? I really want all of the items of the sunflower and resort sets, but i noticed some cost 30 of those things and idk how to get that many in so short of time. And then, I’m worried if I invest in these, that would screw me out of reissue sets which I might like better.

So I was wondering what would the best way to use the material and if there is a site to see what reissue sets there are so, I know whether to save or not (or if i should just spend when i earn them)?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 9, 2021)

Unfortunately, I do not have too much helpful information. The reissue material is hard to get. You can get it from blather’s treasure maps, but even those only give you a few per map. I would send you some if it is possible, but I cannot find a way to do so (let me know if you know of a way). It seems like as for reissue material any sets from previous years seem to have the potential to come up as reissue items, usually based on what is in season. Sorry I don’t know more, will let you know if i find anything more useful!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Unfortunately, I do not have too much helpful information. The reissue material is hard to get. You can get it from blather’s treasure maps, but even those only give you a few per map. I would send you some if it is possible, but I cannot find a way to do so (let me know if you know of a way). It seems like as for reissue material any sets from previous years seem to have the potential to come up as reissue items, usually based on what is in season. Sorry I don’t know more, will let you know if i find anything more useful!



that is still helpful! tysm. And no i couldn’t ask that of you especially since it is so rare. i’ll try to find a site of all the sets before i decide to craft any. if they are rare, they should make the items cost less of those. 30 is crazy. I appreciate you replying .


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2021)

You can't give or send that material, but yeah best way is to save up as much as possible for item you _really _want and have missed from events. They used to be more generous but make sure to participate in events for maps and stand-alone essence as well as logging in since *sometimes* they do give out there as well.


----------



## Sylvestris (Jul 14, 2021)

This item is super rare.  Most we've had at once couldn't be more than twenty. 
I got the three potted sunflowers then realized i spent half my orbs.   I usu. limit myself to one item from any one group/set of reissue items, esp. if i like the entire set. But, sunflowers, maaan.
Now that we're down to single-digit reissue materials, we're checking potential get(s) with the preview function, then waiting until the next session, or the one after that, in order to reconsider.  This can continue through the duration of the offer period. If an item requires more than a hand or two of them, it's simply out of the question for us for the time being.  There's always next reissue.
i'd check the full list, but that'd mess with our fun. 
Saving up their maps for if/when there's a get that _absolutely_ must be got.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 14, 2021)

I wish I could give away the re issue material as I don’t use it. I have 372  Possibly should but the one thing I don’t like in PC is you can’t help people with useful items.

  Being able to gift presents is a sweet addition but i think a lot of people have items they don’t use that friends would love.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 20, 2021)

It seems like occasionally shovelstrike quarry has reissue material but it's not super often (to get in to the quarry always do the help from friends option instead of using leaf tickets). 

I think last year around the holiday shopping season, they reissued a ton of stuff (that may be an annual thing?). I'm wondering if reissue material was more prevalent at the quarry during that stretch too, but I can't totally remember. I used a lot of mine then.

Also it seems like completing the monthly event goals gives a few, but not a lot at at time.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 20, 2021)

I feel like i got the bulk of mine during like a reissue material event or something? i can’t really remember but i have 284 i just use it very sparingly and try to stock up on event items during events so i don’t need to use the reissued stuff.


----------

